# What to look for in a receiver?



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

I dont know jack about home audio , but will be doing my first project later this month (after christmas, i am buying my self a home theater setup). I would like to know what to look for in a reciever, I think i have found a 5.1 speaker set up that i would like to try .Heres the link

Dayton HTP-2 5.1 Home Theater Package 10" Powered Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com

The only home electronics i use are a blu-ray player, a playstation , and a flat screen tv. no cable tv , I would like to be able to stream net flix in the future. I would also like some sound processing options, to be able to tune to the room if you will. 

Any recomendations would be greatly appreciated, and any advice or tips on how to find the right reciever for my set up would be great.


----------



## mrfzapper (Dec 25, 2010)

The home theater receiver, also called an AV receiver or Surround Sound Receiver, is the heart of a home theater system and provides most, if not all inputs and outputs that you connect everything, including your TV, in. AV receiver offers an easy and profitable to collect your your home theater system. The first part discusses the factors to be considered sound.


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just like in car audio, your budget is the main factor along with your goals. There are too many options to choose from. A general rule is to stay away from "all in one packages".


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

mrfzapper said:


> The home theater receiver, also called an AV receiver or Surround Sound Receiver, is the heart of a home theater system and provides most, if not all inputs and outputs that you connect everything, including your TV, in. AV receiver offers an easy and profitable to collect your your home theater system. The first part discusses the factors to be considered sound.




Thanks for the defintion of a " receiver" . Not to be rude here but i know what that is and what a vital part it plays in the home theater setup. I am asking if there is some additional features that seperate the ok receivers from the good ones . Such as time alignment, bluetooth compatibility ,any extra sound processing benefits i should be looking for . Any products i should pay attention to. thanks for the input.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

jimmy2345 said:


> Just like in car audio, your budget is the main factor along with your goals. There are too many options to choose from. A general rule is to stay away from "all in one packages".




So my budget is 300.00 or less, My goals are crisp clear sound of course I know there are a ton of options out there thats why i want input fro you guys

Any recomendations come to mind? Anything special that i should be looking for in a home reciever?


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

spmpdr said:


> So my budget is 300.00 or less, My goals are crisp clear sound of course I know there are a ton of options out there thats why i want input fro you guys
> 
> Any recomendations come to mind? Anything special that i should be looking for in a home reciever?


With a budget of only $300, which has to include speakers as well, you aren't going to get much more than one of those "all in one packages". I am not versed in which ones are better than others because I have never heard one that was good....so I stay away from them.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

AV Receivers Buyer's Guide | Home Theater 

Kelvin


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

With a budget of $300 for the receiver I would easily pick this up as my first choice 
Onkyo HT-RC260 7.2-channel Home Theater Receiver | Accessories4less 

and this one as my second choice

Onkyo TX-SR607 90 watts channel 7.2 Home Theater Receiver | Accessories4less

Unfortunately $300 is entry level for audio/video receivers but these two are the best bang you are going to get for the price. I have bought several receivers from this place and they have been great to deal with even when one of the receivers was faulty. The replaced the bad receiver without any run-around.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

jimmy2345 said:


> With a budget of only $300, which has to include speakers as well, you aren't going to get much more than one of those "all in one packages". I am not versed in which ones are better than others because I have never heard one that was good....so I stay away from them.



300.00 for just the receiver , sorry if i didnt make that clear.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

robfive said:


> With a budget of $300 for the receiver I would easily pick this up as my first choice
> Onkyo HT-RC260 7.2-channel Home Theater Receiver | Accessories4less
> 
> and this one as my second choice
> ...


Thanks you for the recommendations, i noticed that both of these receivers is a 7.2 set up .Would it be ok to run a 5.1 on this setup to start off with? I do like the idea of a 7.2 so that later i can add to it.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> AV Receivers Buyer's Guide | Home Theater
> 
> Kelvin


Very helpful , thank you.


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

Most 7.x receivers allow you to bi-amp the front channels if you are only running a 5.x system. I really like Cambridge Audio as it's short on bells and whistles and focuses on sound quality.

I'd check audiogon and pick up an older high end model which has depreciated.


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

spmpdr said:


> Thanks you for the recommendations, i noticed that both of these receivers is a 7.2 set up .Would it be ok to run a 5.1 on this setup to start off with? I do like the idea of a 7.2 so that later i can add to it.


Absolutely. You just tell the receiver which speakers you have hooked up in the setup menu. The receiver takes care of routing the correct signals to the speakers. If you wanted, you could run these receivers with a 2.0 speaker setup.


----------



## Benjamen (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello i was checking for car CD receiver and found that...
Car CD Receiver 
If all you want to play are CDs then this is the way to go. Keep in mind that a CD receiver will only play one CD at a time. However, if you want the ability to load several CDs at once then you will need a car CD changer . Either type listed here will also play the radio as well. Some receivers to consider: Sony CDXGT340 , JVC KD-HDR50 , Sony CDXGT540UI , JVC KD-R600 USB/CD ....


----------

